# das war / ist nett von dir



## bearded

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Aus diesem Thread abgespalten. 



Sowka said:


> _Dann könnte ich sagen: Hm, eigentlich wollte ich die Kiste gerade in den Keller bringen. Es ist jedenfalls wirklich nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest_


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber in einem solchen Fall würde ich spontan eher sagen: _Es *war...*nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest. _Ich stelle jedoch fest, dass Du als Muttersprachlerin in diesem Satz die Gegenwart verwendest.  Danke im Voraus für Aufklärung.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



bearded man said:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber in einem solchen Fall würde ich spontan eher sagen: _Es *war...*nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest. _Ich stelle jedoch fest, dass Du als Muttersprachlerin in diesem Satz die Gegenwart verwendest.  Danke im Voraus für Aufklärung.


_Es war nett von dir_... wäre natürlich korrekt.

Meine Verwendung des Präsens gibt dem Satz nach meinem Empfinden eine stärker verbindliche Note. Ich habe die Geste meines Nachbarn nicht nur gestern als nett angesehen, sondern auch heute (und morgen sicherlich auch). Dadurch wird die einmalige Geste wie ein Charakterzug meines Nachbarn behandelt (_er ist nett_). Das wäre etwa die Wirkung, die ich beabsichtigen würde, wenn ich so genau drüber nachdächte. 

Anders wäre es natürlich, wenn ich eine Verhaltensänderung feststellen müsste:
_Du hast mir gestern die Wasserkiste hochgebracht. Das war*) wirklich nett von dir. Aber dass du jetzt deine Zigarettenkippen auf meinen Balkon schnippst, das ist nun wirklich gar nicht nett!_

Korrektur: Wenn ich mich ausdrücklich auf einen Zeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit beziehen würde, dann würde ich immer Präteritum verwenden. Nur wenn die Aktion gerade erst passiert ist, erscheint mir Präsens passend. Deshalb ist mein "Gegenbeispiel" - mit der Verhaltensänderung begründet - nicht geeignet. Ich lasse es nur stehen für diejenigen, die es schon gelesen haben.


----------



## bearded

Eine sehr deutliche Erklärung, Sowka.  Dazu noch eine (letzte) Frage: sollte sich Dein jetziger dankbarer Satz auf etwas beziehen, das sich vor langer Zeit ereignete, so würdest Du trotzdem kein Präteritum verwenden?
Vor einem Jahr hat Dir jemand geholfen. Sagst Du nun _Es ist nett von Ihnen, dass Sie mir damals geholfen haben_, oder lieber  _es war nett von Ihnen...? _Wohlgemerkt, Du hältst die Person immer noch für nett.  Vielen Dank.

EDIT: ich lese gerade Deinen Zusatz.  Du hast meine Frage schon beantwortet. Danke nochmals.


----------



## Sowka

bearded man said:


> Vor einem Jahr hat Dir jemand geholfen. Sagst Du nun _Es ist nett von Ihnen, dass Sie mir damals geholfen haben_, oder lieber _es war nett von Ihnen...? _Wohlgemerkt, Du hältst die Person immer noch für nett.


Genau an dem Punkt habe ich meinen Beitrag #11 gerade korrigiert. Bei ausdrücklichem Bezug auf etwas Vergangenes würde ich Präteritum verwenden.


----------



## elroy

Warum sagst Du, dass das Beispiel mit der Verhaltensänderung ungeeignet ist? Wofür ist es ungeeignet?


----------



## bearded

Vgl. bitte mein Edit in #12.


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> Warum sagst Du, dass das Beispiel mit der Verhaltensänderung ungeeignet ist? Wofür ist es ungeeignet?


Es ist ungeeignet, weil nicht die Verhaltensänderung den Wechsel von Präsens zu Präteritum auslöst, sondern die Tatsache, dass die Wohltat ausdrücklich in der Vergangenheit liegt. Das Beispiel an sich stimmt. Nur die Begründung ist etwas abwegig.


----------



## elroy

Hm...ich möchte noch ein bisschen nachhaken...

Um zuversichtlicher festzustellen, worauf die Verwendung des Präteritums in Deinem Beispiel zurückzuführen ist (auf die Verhaltensänderung an sich oder auf den ausdrücklichen Bezug auf die Vergangenheit), bräuchten wir ein Bespiel einer Verhaltensänderung ohne ausdrücklichen Bezug auf die Vergangenheit...

Wie wäre es mit folgendem Beispiel?

Du bist krank und Dein Nachbar kommt vorbei, um Dir zu helfen. Du liegst im Bett und siehst, wie er Deine Blumen gießt (eine nette Geste). Gleich daraufhin fängt er an zu rauchen und schnippt seine Zigarettenkippen auf Deinen Balkon.

Eine klare Verhaltensänderung, bei der aber die zwei Handlungen praktisch gleichzeitig passieren. Man würde also wohl keinen ausdrücklichen Bezug auf die Vergangenheit nehmen, wenn man das Gießen der Blumen erwähnen würde.

Welche Zeitformen würdest Du in diesem Fall verwenden?

_"Lieber Bruno, dass du meine Blumen gegossen hast, das *ist/war* ganz nett von dir. Dass du aber deine Zigarettenkippen auf den Balkon schnippst, das *ist/war* nun echt nicht nett!"_


----------



## bearded

@Sowka 
Aber die Verhaltensänderung kann meines Erachtens doch den Wechsel zum Präteritum auslösen.  Vor 5 Minuten hat mir der Mann geholfen, dann wäre es laut Deiner Erklärung (Charakterzug) richtig zu sagen: ''es ist nett von dir..''. Aber ich habe das mit den Zigarettenkippen soeben entdeckt. Dann sage ich ihm lieber ''es war nett von dir'' , um auszudrücken, dass ich ihn doch nicht mehr für so ganz nett halte.
Verhaltensänderung von ihm = Meinungsänderung von mir = Änderung meiner Ausdrucksweise, abgesehen davon, ob die Wohltat vor kurzem geschah.

EDIT: mit elroy gekreuzt.


----------



## Sowka

Ja, Ihr habt recht. Schon eine Verhaltensänderung ohne ausdrücklichen Bezug auf etwas Vergangenes legt für mich den Gebrauch des Präteritums nahe.


elroy said:


> "Lieber Bruno, dass du meine Blumen gegossen hast, das *war* ganz nett von dir. Dass du aber deine Zigarettenkippen auf den Balkon schnippst, das *ist* nun echt nicht nett!"



Ha!  Ich habe noch einen Aspekt gefunden, der hier eine Rolle spielt. In den letztgenannten Fällen beziehen wir uns ja auf Aktionen, die tatsächlich stattgefunden haben bzw. gerade stattfinden. In dem Ausgangssatz gab es zwar auch eine Aktion, aber die war für mich nicht zielführend (Kiste in die Wohnung getragen statt in den Keller), aber meine Äußerung bezog sich auf die *Absicht* ("es ist nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest"). Ich glaube, nur dann würde ich überhaupt Präsens verwenden.


----------



## elroy

Es wird immer interessanter!

Was ist, wenn er die falschen Blumen gegossen hat, Du aber die Absicht schätzt?

"Eigentlich hatte ich noch gestern diese Blumen gegossen, die dort drüben hättest du besser gießen sollen. Aber es ist/war nett von dir, dass du mir beim Blumengießen helfen wolltest. Dass du aber dann deine Zigarettenkippen auf den Balkon schnippst,..."

Wie sähe es in dem Satz aus?


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> meine Äußerung bezog sich auf die *Absicht* ("es ist nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest"). Ich glaube, nur dann würde ich überhaupt Präsens verwenden.


Aber wann hat er diese Absicht (gehabt)? Das Verb 'wolltest' zeigt, dass die Absicht in der Vergangenheit bestand. Deshalb spüre ich ''es war nett von dir, dass du...wolltest'' als richtiger - auch wenn die Einschätzung jetzt stattfindet.


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> "Eigentlich hatte ich noch gestern diese Blumen gegossen, die dort drüben hättest du besser gießen sollen. Aber es ist/war nett von dir, dass du mir beim Blumengießen helfen wolltest. Dass du aber dann deine Zigarettenkippen auf den Balkon schnippst,..."


Ich denke, genau das ist der Punkt.

Zunächst ohne Verhaltensänderung:
_Eigentlich hatte ich noch gestern diese Blumen gegossen, die dort drüben hättest du besser gießen sollen. Aber es ist nett von dir, dass du mir beim Blumengießen helfen wolltest_.

Nun mit Verhaltensänderung:
_Eigentlich hatte ich noch gestern diese Blumen gegossen, die dort drüben hättest du besser gießen sollen. Aber es war nett von dir, dass du mir beim Blumengießen helfen wolltest. Dass du aber dann deine Zigarettenkippen auf den Balkon schnippst,._..

Durch den Entzug des Präsens bestrafe ich quasi meinen Nachbarn: Ich sehe seine Absicht als etwas der Vergangenheit Angehörendes an, weil er nun nicht mehr nett agiert. (Bitte entschuldigt, wenn meine Erläuterungen vielleicht etwas konfus klingen. Ich berichte hier ja über meinen spontanen Sprachgebrauch und versuche im Laufe der Diskussion selbst, mir darüber klarzuwerden, was ich warum sage...)


----------



## elroy

Vielleicht kann man das so zusammenfassen, dass bei der ersten Tat die beiden Aspekte "der Vergangenheit angehörend" und "nicht mehr vorliegend" einfach so dicht miteinander zusammenhängen, dass man nur schwer ermitteln kann, welcher der beiden Aspekte nun die Verwendung des Präteritums auslöst? Ist da vielleicht was dran?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Vielleicht kann man das so zusammenfassen, dass bei der ersten Tat *die beiden Aspekte "der Vergangenheit angehörend" und "nicht mehr vorliegend" einfach so dicht miteinander zusammenhängen*, dass man nur schwer ermitteln kann, welcher der beiden Aspekte nun die Verwendung des Präteritums auslöst? Ist da vielleicht was dran?



Sie liegen nicht nur dicht beieinander, sie sind ein und dasselbe.

Deutsch unterscheidet systematische nur zwischen vergangenen und nicht vergangenen Dingen, bei *Aktionsverben* zwischen *Aktionen* die der *Vergangenheit angehören* und solchen, die es nicht tun und bei *Zustandsverben* zwischen *Zuständen*, die *beendet* sind und solchen, die es nicht sind. Die Aussage "er war nett" zieht unweigerlich die Frage nach sich "Und jetzt ist er nicht mehr nett?". Und so ist es hier auch. Der Zustand des _Nettseins_ wurde durch das _Zigarettenkippen auf den Balkon Schnippsen_ beendet oder zumindest unterbrochen.

Eine Ausnahme stellen nur Erzählungen dar, die normalerweise, um flüssig zu klingen, entweder komplett im (historischen) Präsens oder komplett im Präteritum gehalten sind.


----------



## elroy

Sehr interessant. Spontan fällt mir dazu ein, dass es sich im Englischen nicht unbedingt so verhält. "It was nice of you to want to help me" sagt erst mal nichts darüber aus, ob ich dich jetzt weiterhin für nett halte.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Spontan fällt mir dazu ein, dass es sich im Englischen nicht unbedingt so verhält.


In der Tat, Englisch verhält sich ganz eindeutig anders. Dies führt regelmäßig zu Missverständnissen. Deutsche, die der Feinheiten des Englischen nicht mächtig sind, verstehen diese Verwendung der _past tense_ sehr oft falsch.

Ein anderes Beispiel sind Sätze des Typs _I have been/have lived in London for four years_, die wir hier schon oft behandelt haben und die für einen Deutschen komplett paradoxal sind. Jeder Zustand, der mit einer anderen Verform als Präsens beschrieben wird, wird als _in der Gegenwart inexistent_ verstanden.


----------



## bearded

Ich möchte zum Zweck des Vergleichs den Ausdruck
_ich finde/fand es nett von dir _
einführen.

Ginge es um den Satz 'ich finde/fand es nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest', dann könnte ich Sowkas Gedankengänge leichter verfolgen und ihr unbedingt rechtgeben:
_Ich finde es nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest. _Dies ist korrekt (jetzige Beurteilung einer vergangenen Absicht/Tatsache).
Bei _Ich fand es nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest _stimme ich ihr zu, dass (#13) ''ich durch den Entzug des Präsens meinen Nachbarn quasi bestrafe'' (denn der Satz bedeutet, dass ich seine Absicht bzw. ihn jetzt nicht mehr nett finde).

Aber es geht nicht um den obigen Satz, sondern um _es ist/war nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest.  _Und hier ist für mich nur folgendes völlig richtig:
entweder _Es ist nett von dir, dass du mir helfen willst_
oder _Es war nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest.
_
Meinen Beitrag #9 habe ich noch im Rahmen von Sowkas Argumenten geschrieben, aber ich sehe jetzt, dass ich zu sehr davon beeinflusst war.
Den Inhalt meiner #12 möchte ich hiermit bestätigen.
Sowka 'behandelt' den Teil ''es ist nett von dir'' so, als ob es sich um ''ich finde es nett von dir'' handelte - scheint's mir.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Aber es geht nicht um den obigen Satz, sondern um _es ist/war nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest. _Und hier ist für mich nur folgendes völlig richtig:


Genau. _Finden _ist ein Aktionsverb. Auch wenn die Verwendung metaphorisch ist, gilt hier immer noch Aktionsverbsemantik und _finden _ist eine Aktion in der Vergangenheit und darum ist Präteritum angebracht.


bearded man said:


> Und hier ist für mich nur folgendes völlig richtig:
> entweder _Es ist nett von dir, dass du mir helfen willst_
> oder _Es war nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest._


Dies ist die Logik im Englischen aber nicht die im Deutschen.


----------



## bearded

Deine Antwort #19 verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Zuerst zitierst Du mein....''und hier ist für mich nur folgendes völlig richtig'', und Du schreibst dazu ''Genau...''. Dann zitierst Du, was ich mit 'folgendes' meinte, und Du schreibst dazu, dies wäre keine Logik im Deutschen.
Soll man aufgrund Deines Beitrags # 17(15?) verstehen, dass für Dich der Satz
_Es *ist *nett von dir, dass du mir helfen *wolltest*_
vollkommen richtig ist?


----------



## berndf

Ja natürlich. Der Satz ist vollkommen richtig. Er ist sogar besser als mit "war", es sei denn, du willst ausdrücken, du findest ihn jetzt nicht mehr nett.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 



bearded man said:


> Sowka 'behandelt' den Teil ''es ist nett von dir'' so, als ob es sich um ''ich finde es nett von dir'' handelte - scheint's mir.



Ja, meiner Ansicht nach sind die beiden auch identisch. Dieses "es *ist/war* nett von dir" ist ja keine objektive Feststellung wie "das Haus* ist* gelb". Meiner Meinung nach ist/war die Hilfsbereitschaft meines Nachbarn nett. Jemand anders könnte der Meinung sein, dass so eine Hilfsbereitschaft selbstverständlich ist. Wieder jemand anders könnte der Meinung sein, dass das nicht nett war, sondern hinterhältig, weil der Nachbar mich womöglich nur ausspionieren wollte ....

Was ich damit sagen will: Dieses "es ist/war nett von dir ..." sollte man lesen als "*meiner Meinung nach* ist/war es nett von dir ...", und damit ist es identisch mit "ich finde/fand es nett von dir ...".

Ich habe mich gefragt, warum ich dann dazu neige, an dieser Stelle "es ist/war .." zu sagen anstelle von "ich finde/fand ...". Ich denke, damit möchte ich eine größere Bestimmtheit ausdrücken. Wenn ich sagen würde, ich finde es, dann impliziere ich, dass man das auch anders sehen kann. Wenn ich sage "es ist/war ...", dann ist damit eine größere Sicherheit ausgedrückt.


----------



## bearded

Da Ihr Deutschen einstimmig behauptet, der Satz
_es ist nett von dir, dass du mir helfen wolltest_
sei richtig, so muss ich als Nichtmutterprachler Euren Standpunkt natürlich akzeptieren.
Ein Zweifel von mir ist noch ungelöst:   Sowka schreibt, sie betrachte die Ausdrücke ''es ist/war nett von dir'' und ''ich finde/fand es nett von dir'' als praktisch identisch. In diesem Fall, wo bleibt berndfs Unterscheidung zwischen Aktions- und Zustandsverben, wenn nun das Endergebnis das gleiche sein soll?


----------



## berndf

Das kann man, muss man aber nicht so sehen. Es geht mir in meinern Antworten vor allem darum zu beschreiben, wie ein Satz wahrscheinlich verstanden wird. Meine Behauptung ist, dass bei "ich fand es nett von ihm" die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas geringer ist, dass ein Hörer dies so interpretiert, dass "er" jetzt nicht mehr nett ist als bei "es war nett von dir". Da es im Deutschen aber (fast) keine festen Consecutio Temporum-Regeln gibt, ist das nie ganz eindeutig.


----------

